# Data Base Recovery



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Well this is the first real problem since the host change, somehow the database was corrupted and we lost about 6 months of data. But never fear I pulled last nights backup and did a recovery and all seams OK now. If you find anything else drop me an email.

For the 2 new users here at Outbackers that was lost in the process, Please Accept our Applogies... We do strive to keep things up and running but sometimes it gets us anyway.

Happy Posting









Vern


----------

